
How Airbnb Evolved To Focus On Social Rather Than Searches - pg
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1670890/how-airbnb-evolved-to-focus-on-social-rather-than-searches#1
======
psycho
Too little article to describe all the social stuff on AirBnb and the article
seems unfinished in fact. As far as I know, AirBnB was originally more soical
phenomena than any other booking site and that's why it wins them all.

There's a huge difference between the site that looks like some kind of lonely
place without people and the one that looks like it's crowded with people you
like and the AirBnb certainly looks like the 2nd type.

Saying all this, I have to admit that there are still some things to do in the
social part but I guess Airbnb will eventually do it.

